# Corruption, the second sign up



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello everyone I am sorry I have been away so long, just exams and internet problems have kept me away so If you look right at the bottom of the roleplay list you see corruption the roleplay, now this is a second sign up for anyone who wants to continue it and for new faces to join, I will be strict on commitment and try to be less of a hypocrite on that:victory:

It's good to be back...

:laugh::laugh::laugh::victory::victory::good::mrgreen:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice to hear from you again, Silar!

Here's my character's information, same guy as before but this time he has less bulky equipment and only 1 servitor. Oh, and now he's a veteran sergeant/former techmarine

Character Name:Veteran Sergeant Validus
Rank:Veteran Sergeant (from the Ultramarines chapter)
Equipment: bolter, power weapon, auspex, artificier armour, 1 frag grenade (left over from his last mission with the Ultramarines), and 1 servitor

Biography
After being recruited into the Ultramarines chapter, Validus was quickly recognized by the Adeptus Mechanicus for his technological genius, and he was sent to Mars to complete the standard training for becoming a techmarine. During his training, he was given a Mind Impulse Unit (an augmentation rarely found in techpriests and even more rarely found in techmarines) which he uses to control a plasma cutter that is connected to his backpack. After completing his training, he has commonly fought against the forces of Chaos, and has frequently been confronted by the forces of the Dark Mechanicus. He has sworn revenge against a mysterious Dark Magos Explorator who has stolen many schematics from the Adeptus Mechanicus and nearly killed Validus on two occasions, with Ultramarines reinforcements arriving and forcing the Explorator to retreat each time. He worked closely with the Ordo Malleus and the Ordo Hereticus, in the hope that he would once again confront the forces of the Dark Mechanicus and possibly even defeat the Dark Explorator. After the battle in the Terminus system, Validus was given great honor by his chapter, and, upon his own request, he was reassigned as a veteran sergeant. Despite no longer being a techmarine, Validus was allowed to keep one of his servitors that had survived the battle in the Terminus system, although many of the other marines in the chapter were against this. As a sergeant, Validus has led his squad to many victories against Chaos, the Orks, and the Tyranids. However, once he heard that there was new trouble in the Terminus system, Validus quickly began making his way there.

Servitors
Servitor 1: combat servitor


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, this time I will sign up, rather than turn up uninvited 

Name: Christian Veldt
Rank: Captain (or lieutenant, depends whether we're starting afterthe last one), 181st Harakoni Warhawks
Equipment: Lasgun, autopistol, harakoni issue carapace, grav chute, power sword

Background

Veldt joined the 181st at a young age after a recruitment officer spotted his skill in judging air currents and piloting. He was quickly drafted into the war on Cadia and quickly soared up the ranks.

Terminus 4 was just another world, just another world touched by chaos. However, when his platoon dropped into the main combat zone, it was hit by Anti Aircraft fire, and his squad was ripped apart by turrets. However, he was lucky and was found by a inquisition team, and acted as a guide for the squad. He has spent a lot more time on Terminus 4 then the Inquisitorial team, and knows his way about most of the area.

I will edit this if this is set after the last RP, and I hope this is an alright profile.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, I'll be in this too. Is it fine if I don't post a character profile as I'll be using Endrominus exactly the same as last time if it's a continuation? Though there has been talk of it being a whole new one, and if that's the case Endrominus will have been promoted to a full Inquisitor, and will have replaced his stubber with a bolt pistol.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like im coming back.

Name: Vindarius
Rank: Deathwing Terminator
Equipment: Terminator Armour, Chainfist, Assault Cannon, Enhancing Bionics (making him stronger and more agile, well as far as terminator armour will let you), Personal Teleporter.

Vindarius was recruited into the DA, picked up when recruiters came to his homeworld. After being drafted into the ranks of the DA he quickly rose through the ranks. During one battle he showed great courage and lead his now decimated squad through enemy lines on a suicidal charge, bearing the standard of his company. But instead, the enemy broke, their morale shattered at seeing such devotion. The battle was won as he penetrated deep into enemy lines, ruining communication and catching rear units by suprise. During the action he sustained serious damage to his armour and body. When returned to the ship he was fitted with bionics, and deemed worthy of the revered Deathwing. Issued a suit of terminator armour, he joined the squad as the support gunner, hefting the assault cannon, ready to mow down lines of enemies.

As a show of goodwill, he was pledged by the Dark Angels to this mission with the Inquisition. Acting as he was intended, a support platform, he carries one of the teams heavy weapons and also sports a chainfist for those nasty close combat encounters.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Name: Yellick Schongard
Rank: Magos
Equipment: Laspistol, 83% of his body is Augments including his left arm being turned into a breacher drill, 2 combat servitors
Background: Yellick was born on Terra, recruited at the age of 16, and brought to Mars and schooled there. At the age of 167 he had risen through the ranks to Magos. During that time, he had often collaborated with the Inqusition, mostly the Ordo Xenos. It was not surprising then, when he found himself in the Terminus system, being called on by the Inqusition once again.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

The original plan was too continue but if people want to start a new campaign then I will and I'll write the campaign debriefing story style.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

A new one sounds good actually. Fresh start :biggrin:


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah I guess a good start would be good, I can also explain the changes you've made in this little story.

Imperial record 1111/#02Delta-Terminus incident

This report was made from a collection of records from witnesses of the first mission of the valiant Squad Antilles, named after the late brother Antilles who fell in the mission.

After defeating the corrupt confessor they took the forward castle. Moving on the team thought through a whole horde of Plaugebeares and Bloodletters, spilling from the central citidal. Blood Angels assult squad Delta assisted the team during this stage and sold their lives to cut a path through the daemons for team Antilles. On arrival they found the planetary govener in a holding cell, discovering that an impostor had taken the govenor place they fought their way to the throne room to confront the real heretic. What they found was a twisted hybrid of Bloodletter and human, although he was a servant of Khorne his face was more humanoid and he showed expression and stood without a haunch. The squad thought valiantly but it was Antilles and Veldt who finished the fight, while Veldt distracted the daemon Antilles , charged into the hell spawn, carrying a melta bomb, blowing himself and the daemon into the warp.

After this mission for immense bravery in the face of chaos Endrominus was made an inquisitor and Validus was requested to return to the ranks of his chapter were his full potential could be unleashed. 

The team has been called together again as The Terminus system is under attack onse more. A tyranid splinter fleet has been sighted in the system Terra side while a large warp storm brought a rampaging horde of daemons East side.
(I made Veldt the surviving hero as he needed to prove himself or get shot by the inquisition and because he was a guardsmen and that would make a change.)

Planet List
Terminus V: under attack from tyranid splinter fleet. 60% stable
Terminus IV: Focus of warpstorm, lost contact: estimated 0% stable
Terminus III: unaffected so far: 100% stable
Terminus II: unaffected but general unrest: 80% stable
Clarest: base of imperial operations, base of imperial faith in sector, gem of the terminus sector, ice world: 100% stable

If a planet ever reaches 0% stability then the planet is lost and if the team decides to land their they must fight a landing battle. So the question is what do you want to fight first the tyranids or the chaos. Notably if you choose to fight chaos then you will have to fight a space battle before landing on terminus IV

ooc I've made terminus Iv once again in trouble again but I wasn't sure whever to make it the tyranids or chaos agin if anyone thinks it should remain a sort of traitor and chaos planet and be under chaos forces again ust say and I'll switch terminus V and IV around


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Terminus IV would make more sense because "Once a breach in space has allowed a daemonic host to bleed through, it remains a weak point in reality that may split open again without warning." (a quote from page 151 of the 5th edition rulebook) That doesn't mean that Terminus V would make no sense, it just means that it would make more sense for it to be Terminus IV.

Anyway, I changed my character's biography to say what happened to him after the last mission, and I changed some of his equipment, along with his rank in the Ultramarines.

By the way, who are you going to be, Silar? (or are you just going to be a narrator guy)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I may have a new character mmmm let me think on that


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd like a role too! ill post him up tomorrow


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Never done a role-play before...I'd like to give it a go, the story sounds fun :biggrin:
Mind if I can join in folks?


Character
Name: Administrator Ambrose.
Classification: Space Marine of the Blood Ravens Chapter.
Rank: Administrator, Secretary and a personal guard of 1st company Captain Kiron
Equipment: Power Armour, Power weapon, In-built Bolter, Storm Shield, Purity Seals. Accompanied by Servo-Skull: Equipped with Parchment, quills and ink.

Description: A large man, coated in heavy power armour. His weapon is a PowerSpear. He carries a giant storm shield to add further protection to his already armoured self. He is adored in Purity seals to further protect him from the whispers of Daemons and the like. His armour is a deep Red like that of the rest of the chapter, with a gold trim gold to show his rank. 

Bio: _Recruited at a young age along with many of his battle brothers from the late planet Cyrene. During his training, Ambrose showed exceptional skill in close quarters combat, defeating many of his brothers in tests of skill and slaying many enemies during early assignments. However, more notably, was his personal thirst for knowledge. While normally very passive of character, when kept in the dark on issues, he would often challenge his superiors and demand information. Despite being punished in his youth for the impulsive behaviour, many Captains soon noted this desire as useful tool to drive Ambrose to greater feats. It was also noted that this is a trait exhibited by the chapter itself, and soon Ambrose was recognised and rose through the ranks due to his keen mind and sharp reflexes.

Spending some number of years within the chapters first company, Ambrose met and personally served Kiron in his command squad. It was in this time that the two quickly befriended one another due to their similar philosophies on issues within the Imperium and respect they shared for one another’s combat abilities. 
However, much to the sadness of Kiron, Ambrose desired to further his knowledge of the chapters inner workings and that of the Imperium itself, requesting a transfer to the chapters Administrative staff. There he quickly earned the trust of Chapter Master Angelos and served with him for 10 years.
Having learned much, more then he had ever dreamed, Ambrose desired to see more of combat again. He had wasted far to much time on his own ambitions and desires and wished to serve the Emperor in the way he knew best, the Arts of War. He was soon transferred back to First company, and again under the command of Commander Kiros, much to his joy. Now serving as Kiros'es secretary, he chose to also follow his Commanding officer to the field of battle, serving as one of his personal guard on top of his normal duties. 

Armed with the Powerspear named "Quill" and a large thunder shield, he is a bane to the enemies of the Emperor, serving many years benifiting the chapter greatly in bloody melee's and information gathering.

With the First Companies battle barge in the vicinity of the Terminus campagin, they have pledged support for the cause and are prepairing their troops and cannons for the battle ahead. As a man of great intellect, Ambrose has been selected for the small group for for his ability to recall information, the chapter being keen to learn of such an unusual gathering of Chapters and companies of Guardsmen.
Ambrose is currently gathering his equipment and coating his Spear in Purifying salts._


There we go, all my guys fluff is out the way now! :biggrin:
So whats this mission about? Are we being called on by the Inquisition? Where are we going? 
Looking forward to it
Canadish


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Just one thing Canadish you cant really be people like the company champion, the whole squad is meant to be seen as expandble, they will be charging into living hell with only their thunderhawk for transport and firepower, no fleet to back them up when they fight a chaos battle barge, bit like Luke skywalker up against the Death Star for people who have seen star wars.

And to everyone we like new people the more people we have the more active a group we can be and we need to replace any loses from the original.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

wow, people are signing up fast. Maybe we'l have an army soon. :biggrin:

I have a question about the different planets. Does the entire group have to deploy on the same planet or can we split up temporarily so that we can be on two planets at the same time? Does this change at all if we get a massive amount of people signing up?



> There we go, all my guys fluff is out the way now!
> So whats this mission about? Are we being called on by the Inquisition? Where are we going?
> Looking forward to it


I'm assuming you only looked at the first post on page 1. Near the bottom of page 1 is a post by Silar pretty much answering all of your questions.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

> Quote:
> There we go, all my guys fluff is out the way now!
> So whats this mission about? Are we being called on by the Inquisition? Where are we going?
> Looking forward to it
> ...


Yeah thanks Silb people have to read that and yes I suppose you could split up, you could do the originals in one team and the new guys (or newbies from the originals point of view) and have maybe one original leading the new guys. Your choice though. However remember the requisition from the last game whith which you brought weapons, if you split into two teams you need to buy another thunderhawk so now I'll do a vehicles chart requisition wise, you can however just make one team not get any reward requistion and them get the new thunderhawk.

Thunder hawk: 4000
Rhino: 2000
Chimera: 2500
Space Marine bike: 1000
Drop pod: 2000
Jet pack: 1000
Motorbike: 500
Land speeder: 3000 (with a platform at the back like on the basilisk tank for people to stand on) 

There you go, remember you get about 200 requi after every minor objective completed.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Character*
Name: Rico ''the blade'' Stantinus.
Classification: Space Marine of the Emperor's claymores (White scars successor chapter).
Rank: Former Personal Guard of the Chapter Champion
Equipment: Artificer Armour, Powerweapon, Bolter-/plasma combi weapon, bionic right leg 

*Description:* 
A man of average size. He wears White armour, with chrome accents on them. On his back he carries a big chrome claymore (that's the power weapon). His combi-weapon is strapped to his left side. He wears no helmet and has a big scar running across his left eye. 

*Specialties:*
Since the Emperor's Claymores are a White Scar sucessor chapter, Rico also prefers to ride on a bike. He handles a bike very well and also knows how to fight when driving one of these things. Rico also is pretty well in close combat, but because of his easily triggered anger he easily loses control of himself. He loves to fight and has quite a lot of experience. If Rico wasn't on a mission, he was training with a friend, to grow stronger and to reduce the chance of dying...

*Bio:* 
Recruited, and trained like any other space marine. But during his training he soon became the favorite of the Chapter Master. This was mostly because of his extremely sharp reflexes, stamina and the strength to carry the claymore in one hand. Another special feature that the Chapter Master is the fact that Rico is lefthanded... Its been nearly 450 years since a lefthanded marine was borne in the chapter. After his second mission Rico lost his right leg, in order to save the chapter master from a Iron Warriors trap. Limbing on only one leg Rico still fought on for 4 hours. Then the Chapter Master sent him back to the camp, so he wouldn't die. because of his heroic sacrifice Rico was promoted to personal guard of the chapter master. 120 years later Rico lost his left eye, because of a tyranid hormagaunt ripping his eye out. Rico didn't want a bionic eye, because (in his opinion) the scar looked good and because he could still see good with only one eye. 

5 years after the accident with his eye. Rico was offered to become the Champion of the 2nd company. Rico refused since he wanted to remain the guard of the Chapter Master, who Rico regarded as a friend. Rico decided it was too much honour (and too boring, since he'd rather fight on the frontline) to be a guard of the CM, so he dropped the honour and went back to the frontline. 

Now, at the age of 212 years old Rico leaves his home planet for this mission...

@Silar: how many points does a attack bike cost?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Bloodthirster I'd say yes but your in the same situation as Canadish, you need to tone down your character a bit, no knowing important people or being them ok.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

First time as a non-Eldar character so bear with me here.

*Character*
Name: Techmarine Sanh
Classification: Techmarine from the Red Talons Chapter
Equipment: Power Axe, 4 Servo-Arms, Bionics, Armour usually worn by Techmarines:dunno:

*Description*
He's average size for a Space Marine and has black and red armour and a helmet. Two Servo-Arms with claws capable of maintenance work, can be used in battle separately to lift to Human sized adversaries or used together to restrain one Space Marine sized opponent. The other two Servo-Arms are either used for subtler work on vehicles with smaller gizmos, or to torch the enemies with a Heavy Flamer built in each one.

*Bio*
Was, and still is, an average, and very young, Space Marine soldier with little battlefield experience when he discovered his affinity with Technology. Sanh trained on Mars for 30 years before accidentally exposing the mistakes done by a very powerful Techpriest in his last week of training. While the angry Priest was demoted he still had power and had Sanh sent to a very dangerous first mission as revenge. The Terminus System.

Again apologies for any mistakes and hope you could fix any I have made.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

solitaire you are accepted, we needed an extra techy encase the group splits up.
Jst as a not you start in a thunderhawk orbiting, the main imperial planet, the entire roleplay from then on is based on your choices, you choose which planet, were on the planet and when you leave, their will also be optional extra objectives you can get by talking to various imperial personnel e.g. your pilot


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Silar said:


> Just one thing Canadish you cant really be people like the company champion, the whole squad is meant to be seen as expandble, they will be charging into living hell with only their thunderhawk for transport and firepower, no fleet to back them up when they fight a chaos battle barge, bit like Luke skywalker up against the Death Star for people who have seen star wars.
> 
> And to everyone we like new people the more people we have the more active a group we can be and we need to replace any loses from the original.


Ahhhhh, okay. Cheers for the clear up on that! I've never done anything like this before remember :biggrin:

Alright, I'll go back and edit the profile (I just based it off my favorite model). Would it be okay to keep his job as an administrator? I was thinking the same thing as you about him being execive, but I thought I'd test the water.
How about equipment? Is that okay or do I need to go to bog standard'ness? :grin:

Oh and I did lightly read the second post, however I didnt see who it was that was summoning us or how we were being split up. You'll have to talk to me like a kid, I have no idea how this all works! 

Cheers
Canadish


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Alright, I'll go back and edit the profile (I just based it off my favorite model). Would it be okay to keep his job as an administrator? I was thinking the same thing as you about him being execive, but I thought I'd test the water.
> How about equipment? Is that okay or do I need to go to bog standard'ness? :grin:


What I say isn't "official" (since only silar has the power to make something official), but in my opinion you should weaken one of your pieces of wargear. Compare my guy to your guy. A bolter, a power weapon, and a frag grenade vs a storm bolter, a power weapon, and a storm shield. Seems to me that you have much better weapons. Even a space marine captain would probably have trouble fighting you. I would recommend switching the storm shield to a combat shield or changing the storm bolter to a bolter.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Silb said:


> What I say isn't "official" (since only silar has the power to make something official), but in my opinion you should weaken one of your pieces of wargear. Compare my guy to your guy. A bolter, a power weapon, and a frag grenade vs a storm bolter, a power weapon, and a storm shield. Seems to me that you have much better weapons. Even a space marine captain would probably have trouble fighting you. I would recommend switching the storm shield to a combat shield or changing the storm bolter to a bolter.


Aha, thought so. Lesson learned,thanks again :laugh:

Okay, as you said, this guy is WAY to good! I've looked at other characters and seen that now. 
I'll downgrade the armour to normal power armour as well as "axe" the stormbolter.
I'd like to keep this fella's powerspear and stormshield however. Without a ranged weapon, do you think this would balance out?


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, a bit late, but welcome back Silar.
And here's the sign up for the second campaign. :biggrin:

Name: Naitynius Kytn (From the Nocturnal Flame Chapter)
Rank: Veteran Sergeant
Equipment:
Bolter
Power sword
Terminator Honours
Power Armour
Bionics
Auspex
Frag grenades

Bio:
Recruited from Arturia, the homeworld of the Nocturnal Flame Chapter, Naitynius was a promising new recruit who favoured the sniper rifle than other weapons given to the scout company. Highly skilled in his chosen art, he was amongst one of the best sniper of the current chapter, earning more kills than his fellow squad mates with accurately placed shots to his targets.

When he was selected to participate for a Search and Destroy mission in the Terminus system before the current troubles as his last battle before promotion, he had joined in with the late Antilles' group and instructed his fellow scouts to return to the strike cruiser. During the battle afterwards, he remained largely unharmed, and had been providing covering fire with his sniper rifle to ward off enemy reinforcements so that the others could concentrate on dealing with the impostor governor.

After the previous campaign had ended with Imperial victory, Naitynius had returned to his chapter, and had soon be fitted with the Black Carapace and a suit of Power Armour. He had then continued to serve his chapter as a fellow battle brother, fighting bravely and faithfully against the enemies he faced. His deeds and faithfulness had been noted by the Chapter Master and the Master of Sanctity, and as such he had been promoted to the rank of Veteran Sergeant recently, while also being prepared for his inclusion into the Reclusiam as a Chaplain of the chapter.

When news of troubles rising again in the Terminus system, Naitynius had been selected again to fight in a separate group mixed with Marines from other chapters and guardsman units, seeing he had already had the experience with such organisation of peoples. He had heard that there will be 'familiar faces' in the group, and so knew that he can trust the others in battle.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Canadish said:


> Aha, thought so. Lesson learned,thanks again :laugh:
> 
> Okay, as you said, this guy is WAY to good! I've looked at other characters and seen that now.
> I'll downgrade the armour to normal power armour as well as "axe" the stormbolter.
> I'd like to keep this fella's powerspear and stormshield however. Without a ranged weapon, do you think this would balance out?


well you should have at least 1 ranged weapon. I just meant that a storm bolter (which is, arguably, the best type of bolter) is a bit too much. A bolter or bolt pistol would be fine.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Silb said:


> well you should have at least 1 ranged weapon. I just meant that a storm bolter (which is, arguably, the best type of bolter) is a bit too much. A bolter or bolt pistol would be fine.


I never thought stormbolters were all that good tbh, thats why I picked it :laugh:

Ok then, I'll give him back a in-built bolter (just the normal type though :laugh. 

Sorry for all this trouble by the way!
Canadish


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Terry Corvix
Chapter: Frost Angels (custom)
Appearance: Pallid complexion, silvery white hair midway down his spine, piercing blue eyes, scratch from his temple to just below his eye, big by astartes standards and stocky.
Bacground: Promoted to first company after he shoved a krak grenade down a Chaos Lord's throat, possesses the constitution of a wooly mammoth, the scratch was acquired after he saved first company captain Garret from a Lictor, is capable of firing his heavy bolter while running, he is serving his third year with the deathwatch, possesses Venar's Ram which was awarded to him from the chapter master himself for his great bravery, on the line for second company captain before he came to serve with Deathwatch.
Weapons: Heavy Bolter,chain glaive, krak grenades.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to have you Galebread, okay Initiate you character technically couldn't be in the mission as a first company warrior is not expandable, which everyone on this mission has to be


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I think everyone is getting their first company idea from me, where I have a logical reason to be first company and still be here.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

huh, I just copy/pasted my character from the deathwatch roleplay 

Anyway, here is the edit:

Name: Terry Corvix
Chapter: Frost Angels (custom)
Appearance: Pallid complexion, silvery white hair midway down his spine, piercing blue eyes, scratch from his temple to just below his eye, big by astartes standards and stocky.
Bacground: Terry Corvix has served the Emperor for little over five years. Almost immediately, his potential as a heavy gunner was realized by his company captain and he has been a heavy bolter operative for 4 and a half years. He has been sent on this mission to provide mobile fire support for the team.
Weapons: Heavy Bolter,chain glaive, krak grenades.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As it's new I might as well post up an updated Endrominus.

Name-Endrominus
Rank-Junior Inquisitor

Appearance- Wears a long and elaborate red and gold coat. This has many strange wards attached, and has a short halberd hanging over his shoulder. Close inspection shows he has some sorts of plugs in his nose, and that his left leg is bionic. He has recently received a long cut across his face, which was acquired while fighting the daemons on Terminus IV.

Equipment-Carapace armour, bolt pistol with four reloads, a chainblade (chainblades are chain bayonets normally, but this one resembles a short chainsword), hexagrammic wards, one choke gas grenade, one frag grenade, one krak grenade, bionic left leg, filtration plugs, auspex, daemon halberd (daemonbane).

Bio-Endrominus is a Inquisitor with a mission. His powerful and rich family on his home world offered him a good life, and he accepted it. However a point comes when every Imperial servant has his calling, and his was in disgrace. A long lost family member was found to have accepted Chaos and was a warlord now, and this destroyed his family. A mob of citizens descended on them, and few were able to escape vigilantly justice. Most joined Imperial jobs, on other planets and many failed or flourished. Endrominus took a different path. To clear his name he would have to slay his kinsman. 

He was experienced and well-equipped enough to become a full Inquisitor during the actions on Terminus 4, but he chose to remain an apprentice until the mission had ended successfully, as he felts there were skills he hadn't learnt that he needed for his fated battle. With the extra experience in fighting traitors and daemons on Terminus IV he felt ready, and took the role of a full Inquisitor. He was presented with a bolt pistol, and reorganised his choice of grenades. After this he had thought his visit to the Terminus sector would be short, just checking Veldt was completely free of taint, but he realised he would have to finish what he started and has rejoined the group.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

good to have you Thomas2nd and Initiate, I'm gonna start this now as we have enough people, guys who I've asked you to edit your guys just edit them and come play, you don't' need my permission.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

editted my post  hope its ok now


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as BloodThirster, edited my post, hoping its edited enough.

Let the game begin! :biggrin:


----------

